# ¿Estoy pagando la tasa o no? (Gerundio)



## McAkO

Hola a todos,
necesito preguntar al Bürgeramt si "Estoy pagando la tasa o no?", pero viendo los diferentes casos de cómo aplicar el gerundio no me aclaro. Lo que quiero decir es si en el momento presente es cierto que estoy pagando la tasa o no.

La única traducción que se me ha ocurrido es "Bezahle ich die Gebühr oder nicht?", pero parece que esté preguntando si *debo* pagar la tasa o no, y no es este el significado que quiero darle, al menos a mi me suena mal. Hay alguna traducción mejor?

Muchas gracias por adelantado!


----------



## Captain Lars

¿Pues quieres saber si estás pagándola en el momento o no porque no lo sabes?

Lo más natural me parece lo siguiente:

Bezahle ich die Gebühr jetzt eigentlich (oder nicht)?

"¿Debería pagar la tasa?" sería:

Muss ich diese Gebühr bezahlen?


----------



## Geviert

El gerundio no existe en alemán. Comprendo perfectamente qué quieres decir (quieres que te confirmen si tus pagos están siendo registrados o no), pero en alemán suena absurdo desde el punto de vista lógico (y tienen razón). 1) En Alemania, si estás o no estás pagando la tasa en cuestión *lo debes saber tú primero*. Nadie está obligado a confirmar los pagos que alguien debe hacer por propria obligación. Si te contactan por algún motivo, es porque muy probablemente no estás pagando la tasa (y debes demostrar lo contrario, no poner una pregunta en gerundio) 2) En el momento de la acción, no estás pagando nada, por lo tanto no es comprensible la frase, ni en gerundio ni en ningún otro tiempo.

Si deseas una confirmación que tus pagos están siendo recibidos, podrías decir (si es oral):

Ich wollte fragen, ob meine bezahlte Gebühren für .... beim Bürgeramt eingegangen sind.


----------



## McAkO

Muchas gracias a los 2 por las explicaciones. Lo de "Ich wollte fragen, ob meine bezahlte Gebühren für .... beim Bürgeramt eingegangen sind." me parece más formal y correcto, pero decir "bezahlte Gebühren" se me hace un poco raro, es como si ya de entrada diera por hecho que tengo la seguridad de que estoy pagando las tasas. Suena a "Están recibiendo mis tasas pagadas?", que no es exactamente lo mismo, de todas formas si me entienden ya estoy contento.

Gracias!


----------



## Captain Lars

Lo que Geviert dice me suena aún mejor.



> [...] pero decir "bezahlte Gebühren" se me hace un poco raro, es como si ya de entrada diera por hecho que tengo la seguridad de que estoy pagando las tasas.



Esto es el truco.


----------



## Geviert

> pero decir "bezahlte Gebühren" se me hace un poco raro, es como si ya de  entrada diera por hecho que tengo la seguridad de que estoy pagando las  tasas. Suena a "Están recibiendo mis tasas pagadas?", que no es  exactamente lo mismo, es como si ya de entrada diera por hecho que tengo la seguridad de que estoy pagando las tasas.,




Disculpa la pregunta preliminar: ¿has pagado la tasa? ¿las estás pagando, *sí o no*? Te pregunto porque es necesario partir de un *supuesto *para formular una pregunta, más aún si deseas que tal supuesto sea a tu favor, para que puedas luego presentar una *Anspruch *por ejemplo. De lo contrario, me das a entender que quieres esperar saber qué te responderán primero para luego asumir una posición. Nach dem Motto: "si me dicen que estoy pagando, super, me salvé (y no pago nada en realidad). Si me dicen que no he pagado, ok, ahora sé que tengo que pagar". Conociendo bien cómo funciona el sistema acá, no te aconsejo nada similar.

Como bien dice Captain, "ahí está el truco": tú partes del supuesto "bezahlte Gebühren" y el Amt te confirmará si tal supuesto es verdadero o falso (ojo que puede ser falso, aun si efectivamente estás pagando la tasa. En ese caso serás tú a tener que demostrar lo contrario y presentar una *Widerspruch*). Generalmente, en cuestión de impuestos en Alemania, primero pagas el impuesto (no importa si no sabes que debes o no pagarlo). Luego, si (raramente) demuestras lo contrario, te lo devuelven.


----------



## McAkO

Esto se está convirtiendo en discusión metafísica sobre el pago de impuestos.. jaj Lo cuento todo aunque no pensaba que fuera necesario. Tengo que pagar el Rundfunkbeitrag, la tasa por la TV y radio pública. El caso es que vivo sólo en un piso y el casero me dijo que a partir del 1 de Enero tenía que empezar a pagarle 15€ al mes por esta tasa junto con el alquiler del piso. El problema es que no tengo ningún papel ni nada que especifique que yo estoy pagando la tasa. Por un lado me preocupa que el casero se lo esté embolsando y yo pagando como un tonto y por otro, que me vengan los del GEZ a hacer una inspección y me digan que no estoy registrado y me caigan 1000€ de multa. Por eso quería ir al Bürgeramt a preguntar si estoy pagando o no, porque sinceramente no lo sé y no se si me puedo fiar de lo que me diga mi casero.

No conocía esta costumbre alemana de pagar cosas sin estar seguro que hay que pagarlas.


----------



## Geviert

En realidad no era necesario. El problema es que no sabiendo qué deseas expresar,  no sabemos cómo ayudarte lingüisticamente. Sobre el tema en sí, te respondo por PM.


----------

